
How potentially dangerous fake Apple products reach the US consumer market - kimsk112
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companies/how-potentially-dangerous-fake-apple-products-reach-the-us-consumer-market/ar-BBNAFl9?li=BBnbfcN
======
kimsk112
"Apple said it decided to sue after the company bought a number of its power
adapters and charging and syncing cables "that were directly sold by
Amazon.com – not a third-party seller – and determined that they were
counterfeit."

I recalled multiple discussions about fake products on Amazon. I have been
very careful not to order from 3rd party, but if even a product directly sold
by Amazon can be fake, this is not good.

